# When is Axmen coming back?



## little possum (Oct 25, 2009)

I need something to watch on the TV. 500 Channels and there is never anything good on. 

I enjoyed Axmen, American loggers, and Swamp logging. 
Just wish they would hurry up.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hopefully not at all. If it does, I _know_ I will watch it and once again get p.o.ed at the asinine, faked up incidents. Not to mention all the supposed adults standing around jawing at each other instead of picking up a tool and actually doing something about a problem.

Harry K


----------



## floyd (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope those guys get paid enough to allow themselves to be characterized as fools.

In the meantime they are really giving professional loggers a bad rap.


----------



## little possum (Oct 25, 2009)

Good points. But it was entertaining. Even if they fake it. Better than most of the other crap on tv.

I hope Aqua logger is back on there


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 25, 2009)

little possum said:


> Good points. But it was entertaining. Even if they fake it. Better than most of the other crap on tv.
> 
> I hope Aqua logger is back on there



I like the one with that #### barge and they guy and his son. Its pretty comical!


----------



## Gologit (Oct 25, 2009)

turnkey4099 said:


> Hopefully not at all. If it does, I _know_ I will watch it and once again get p.o.ed at the asinine, faked up incidents. Not to mention all the supposed adults standing around jawing at each other instead of picking up a tool and actually doing something about a problem.
> 
> Harry K



You took the words right out of my mouth. AxeMen, for the most part, is a joke.

Floyd said it good, too.

Most loggers I know hate that show.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 25, 2009)

I would like to see The Heli loggers again that show is pretty good I think.


----------



## biggenius29 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ax men was a ok show. But lately the shows on the History channel have been crap. That used to be the only station on in our house. Lately all that has been on is something about the Universe, or life after people. (global warming propoganda, and anything to do with blaming us for destroying the enviroment) Or about JFK. There is nothing good on that channel anymore.


----------



## Uldis (Oct 26, 2009)

I found this on J.M. Browning website:
Ax Men Season 3!
"8/3/09: J.M. Browning OFFICIALLY has started filming season 3! As we receive picturres we will post them to keep you updated!"

So there will be Season 3, of course it will be some time, except I don't think we'll see S&S Aqua Logging, because they have some problems with law:

"On 13 March 2009, Washington Department of Natural Resources (DNR) seized more than two dozen logs that may have been illegally salvaged by a timber crew featured on the History Channel's reality show Ax Men. DNR officers served a search warrant on S&S Aqua Logging to retrieve timber the company had pulled from the Hoquiam River without a permit.
Jimmy Smith, who owns and operates S&S Aqua Logging, said on the show that the logs were worth about $10,000, according to search warrant records.
"These are valuable materials that belong to the public and this looks like theft, plain and simple, They are part of the functioning ecosystem, so removing the log would be like removing part of the bed," state Public Lands Commissioner Peter Goldmark said.
Logs provide a key function for rivers in trapping sediment, harboring insects and other food for fish, and creating pools and riffles where fish can rest, said Greg Hueckel, fish and wildlife habitat programs director. Hueckel said his agency typically grants permits to remove logs in situations where flooding causes log jams and it's unlikely that a permit would be granted for timber harvest"


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 26, 2009)

Uldis said:


> I found this on J.M. Browning website:
> Ax Men Season 3!
> "8/3/09: J.M. Browning OFFICIALLY has started filming season 3! As we receive picturres we will post them to keep you updated!"
> 
> ...



OHH No 24 logs


----------



## porch monkey (Oct 26, 2009)

I used to like Axmen but theres getting to be too much whining and bellyaching. I agree that it makes the business look bad. But not as bad as Black Gold makes the oil patch look. I really liked Black Gold up until this year. This year its alnmost like a bunch of potty mouth high school kids that stay drunk all the time. Theres no excuse for a man showing up to work drunk and if they're still drinking hard at 2 or 3 in the morning they're still gonna be drunk when it's time to go to the rig. Black Gold and Axmen are both shows with a good chance to show the average city dweller what it takes to get them what they use ever day. To bad they edit to show everbody in such a bad light. I guess they'll screw up Ice Road Truckers next year


----------



## chucker (Oct 26, 2009)

i hope your wrong ! PM.. but thats the look of it. the good seems to always get cut! and the bad shows only get worse!!


----------



## little possum (Oct 26, 2009)

Guess it is all just for the ratings. Blah. Like yall said, a very good oportunity to show what its like in the real world.


----------

